# LPS**** Leading Property Services



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

Has anyone ever work for them, if so are they legit?
Any good or bad comments are welcomed.:thumbup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Leading or lending??


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

foreverlawn said:


> Has anyone ever work for them, if so are they legit?
> Any good or bad comments are welcomed.:thumbup:



Do you mean "Lender Processing Services"?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Lender Processing will not work with small vendors unless they are in a corner with no other choice.

You gotta be able to take a whole state to get any where with them.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We work for them.


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you. Its "leading"..............Do they pay?


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

This is what their price list looks like.

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]HUD Property Inspection Report $60.00 / property[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Routine Inspection $12.00 / property[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Lawn Care $25.00 / property[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Initial Services $200 / property[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]**Additional pricing will vary depending on the inspection and scope of work.[/FONT]


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

foreverlawn said:


> Thank you. Its "leading"..............Do they pay?


They pay like clock work. Some orders take longer than others but they always pay. The draw backs with them are the same as the rest if the nationals. They want whole state coverage, they QC you over not cleaning a toilet on a sales clean when you would compromise the wint, they charge you back up to a year down the road, they outsource some to India or somewhere which makes communication difficult, they score you in a million different categories. 

The only way to stay gold, or even Silver rated with them is to complete every work order within 48hrs of receipt. If you just went to their website and applied be ready for a 12 month process getting hired.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

foreverlawn said:


> Thank you. Its "leading"..............Do they pay?


Never heard of them. Must be one of the many "me-too" regional companies.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> They pay like clock work. Some orders take longer than others but they always pay. The draw backs with them are the same as the rest if the nationals. They want whole state coverage, they QC you over not cleaning a toilet on a sales clean when you would compromise the wint, they charge you back up to a year down the road, they outsource some to India or somewhere which makes communication difficult, they score you in a million different categories.
> 
> The only way to stay gold, or even Silver rated with them is to complete every work order within 48hrs of receipt. If you just went to their website and applied be ready for a 12 month process getting hired.


Are you sure you're not talking about the national service company "LPS - Lender Processing Services" out of Florida? 

The OP is asking about a company named "Leading Property Services". I'm pretty sure there is not a national company with that name.


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes I'm sure. These guys are out of Texas.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Are you sure you're not talking about the national service company "LPS - Lender Processing Services" out of Florida?
> 
> The OP is asking about a company named "Leading Property Services". I'm pretty sure there is not a national company with that name.


Oh I meant the national.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

foreverlawn said:


> Yes I'm sure. These guys are out of Texas.


Never heard of them then.....Texas...


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

foreverlawn said:


> This is what their price list looks like.
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]HUD Property Inspection Report $60.00 / property[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Routine Inspection $12.00 / property[/FONT]
> ...


Are you kidding me? An HPIR for $60? Screw that. I won't touch them for under $200.

These guys are subbing someone. I've never heard mention of this company with respect to the HUD award. Check your state against HUD 3.6. 

These guys are subbing for Sentinel or PK Management or someone else. Sentinel was offering $125 for an HPIR, if this outfit is subbing their work. Apply direct with Sentinel. Word is they need contractors.........


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

Where is Sentinel


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

foreverlawn said:


> Where is Sentinel


Utah


----------



## foreverlawn (Jul 29, 2012)

I see they don't cover Florida


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

foreverlawn said:


> Where is Sentinel


They are out of Utah, but have the HUD contract for 12 or states.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Never heard of them...


----------

